# Sight Question Regarding Baby Eagle II .45



## hof8231 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just picked up a Baby Eagle II. 45 at a gun show today. Took it to the range and I love it, it's like my CZ 75 SP-01 9mm on steroids. I really like the ergonomics, weight, trigger pull, etc. However, I'm having a little bit of a problem. I want to change the front and rear sights on it but I honestly can't figure out how to do it. My CZ has a screw in the middle of the rear sight that I just simply remove to be able to take the sight out. The Baby Eagle doesn't seem to have that. The way it looks is that if there is a screw, it comes from the bottom up (from the slide into the sight) and I don't know how I'd get to that without completely stripping the slide. 

I know this probably sounds completely stupid but I'm really confused and haven't been able to find anything online to help me so I was hoping somebody here could. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that the rear sight is just a tight, friction fit in a dovetail cut. Probably, the front sight is the same.

Why not ask Magnum Research about it, to make certain?


----------

